# Master bath sink drain makes "gulping" noise



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

It's constant and occurs every 15 seconds, like clockwork. I checked my toilet in that area to see if it was leaking (that's probably what's causing it?) but found no indication that my MB toilet is leaking (maybe it is, tho undetectable). Anyways, lol, every 15 seconds I hear an annoying "gulp" sound. I've learned to tune it out. Backround: I'm on the first floor of a 3 story condo. Could my neighbors plumbing be the cause or is it most likely local to my condo's plumbing/drainage system that causes the regular rather loud "gulp" sound heard at my MB bath sink drain every 15 seconds? 

The sink drain makes a gulping noise when I use it (of course), but why does it keep making that noise? There is NO water dripping down from that sink faucet, and the toilet doesn't seem to be leaking water (not that I can tell).


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

I'm Not a plumber,but my guess would be a clogged,missing, or improperly installed vent


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

It has nothing to do with you being on the first floor. Upper floors are required to drop below you even if your in a single family so it dont syphon out your traps.


Your problem is a venting issue, since your toilet is below your sink its a non factor.


If you fill the sink will water go down at all? Very slowly? I believe their is some kind of clog between the sink and the toilet. The length of piping may be long enough to drain the sink and fill the pipe but once it hits the clog sits there and burps


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

The 15 second regularity is interesting. Are you certain it's from the sink drain? 

I wonder if the toilet is leaking/refilling somehow. Remove the tank lid and have a close look.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> The 15 second regularity is interesting. Are you certain it's from the sink drain?
> 
> I wonder if the toilet is leaking/refilling somehow. Remove the tank lid and have a close look.


That's what I was thinking. An imperceptible leak from the nearby toilet. However, the toilet inards were replaced recently. 

Thanks to all for taking an interest. GULP! Stop that damnit!


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Caslon said:


> That's what I was thinking. An imperceptible leak from the nearby toilet. However, the toilet inards were replaced recently.
> 
> Thanks to all for taking an interest. GULP! Stop that damnit!


If it has a tank put some food coloring in the tank then wait. If the color shows up in the bowl you have a leak.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

Close the shut off valve to the toilet and see if the gulping stops.


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

Sounds very much like a venting issue. If your troubleshooting doesn’t resolve it, you could install an inline vent between the p-trap and the San-t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Turning off the nearby toilet stop, then the sink stop to see if it affects things. Gimme a day or two to reply.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Sisyphus said:


> Close the shut off valve to the toilet and see if the gulping stops.


I'm hesitant to mess with the old toilet shut off valve because they always seem to leak after turning them off and on. I can't be 100% sure, but the fact the the drain "gulps" every 15 seconds on the dot leads me to believe it's not the toilet that's leaking (no visuals and a brand new assembly). Also, this has been happening before and after the new toilet assembly. I'm starting to think (as some mentioned) that it's a sewer vent issue or other issue rather than a slow leaking toilet.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

Quite right to be "hesitant to mess with the old toilet shut off valve". It's always a potential problem, not so bad if one has spare parts on hand but..... .


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Caslon said:


> I'm hesitant to mess with the old toilet shut off valve because they always seem to leak after turning them off and on. I can't be 100% sure, but the fact the the drain "gulps" every 15 seconds on the dot leads me to believe it's not the toilet that's leaking (no visuals and a brand new assembly). Also, this has been happening before and after the new toilet assembly. I'm starting to think (as some mentioned) that it's a sewer vent issue or other issue rather than a slow leaking toilet.


Make sure you know where the main shut off valve is for the house, even if it’s at the street. Enlist a helper to standby it in case of disaster and turn off the valve! 

We can’t help you if you aren’t willing to take the bull by the horns!

(Honestly, just call a plumber)


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

WBailey1041 said:


> Make sure you know where the main shut off valve is for the house, even if it’s at the street. Enlist a helper to standby it in case of disaster and turn off the valve!
> 
> We can’t help you if you aren’t willing to take the bull by the horns!
> 
> (Honestly, just call a plumber)


Asking the HOA to shut off our main supply? There's only one here to all units. It shuts off all the water to everyone, no individual unit shut offs. So, forget me asking them to shut that down to troubleshoot. It just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

After reading some of your other posts complaining of slow toilets , it seems to me you may have a slow clog in the main drain line.
The drain line will act as a reservoir and fill up covering vents. Then as it slowly seeps out you will get gurgling sounds from drain traps 
Have you tried to snake out the drain line?


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Idothat said:


> After reading some of your other posts complaining of slow toilets , it seems to me you may have a slow clog in the main drain line.
> The drain line will act as a reservoir and fill up covering vents. Then as it slowly seeps out you will get gurgling sounds from drain traps
> Have you tried to snake out the drain line?


The owner should. I'll pass that along. Thanks.


----------

